# What does it mean...



## April (Apr 26, 2018)

...when you click onto a thread full of gifs and little black boxes start jumping all over the screen? 

Is my 'puter about to take a crap?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 26, 2018)

April said:


> ...when you click onto a thread full of gifs and little black boxes start jumping all over the screen?
> 
> Is my 'puter about to take a crap?



eesh. What renders the video in your computer? I do believe a part of your computer is. The part that lets you see things.


----------



## April (Apr 26, 2018)

I can see the gifs posted just fine, but when I click onto ANY thread with gifs, my screen goes nutzo with thumbnail type boxes all over my screen...


----------



## miketx (Apr 26, 2018)

April said:


> I can see the gifs posted just fine, but when I click onto ANY thread with gifs, my screen goes nutzo with thumbnail type boxes all over my screen...


Reboot the PC and then see if it still does it.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 26, 2018)

April said:


> I can see the gifs posted just fine, but when I click onto ANY thread with gifs, my screen goes nutzo with thumbnail type boxes all over my screen...



You could disable thumbnails. 

You said "black" boxes, though. Like Mike said, definitely reboot.


----------



## April (Apr 26, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> April said:
> 
> 
> > I can see the gifs posted just fine, but when I click onto ANY thread with gifs, my screen goes nutzo with thumbnail type boxes all over my screen...
> ...


yes, they're blank solid black thumbnail size boxes...

ok...brb...


----------



## April (Apr 26, 2018)

well, alrighty then....seems to have worked, for now. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 26, 2018)

Yw.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Apr 26, 2018)

April said:


> I can see the gifs posted just fine, but when I click onto ANY thread with gifs, my screen goes nutzo with thumbnail type boxes all over my screen...


Clean out your history. Run CCleaner. Restart your computer. If that fails, reset Internet Explorer to default. Turn computer off and restart. Then run CCleaner again. It should work like new afterwards.

Download CCleaner | Clean, optimize & tune up your PC, free!  ( choose the free one , uncheck the box that ask if you want to install Google Chrome )


----------



## miketx (Apr 26, 2018)

Black boxes?


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 26, 2018)

April said:


> well, alrighty then....seems to have worked, for now.
> 
> Thanks guys.



Malwarebytes, always keep a copy handy on a thumb drive. I'd run a virus scan just to be safe April.


----------



## April (Apr 26, 2018)

miketx said:


> Black boxes?


smh...


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 26, 2018)

April said:


> well, alrighty then....seems to have worked, for now.
> 
> Thanks guys.



Run a scan like Sonny suggested, or Malwarebytes. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 26, 2018)

April said:


> I can see the gifs posted just fine, but when I click onto ANY thread with gifs, my screen goes nutzo with thumbnail type boxes all over my screen...


Stay off the Justin Bieber gay sites...


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 26, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> April said:
> 
> 
> > well, alrighty then....seems to have worked, for now.
> ...


And don't forget to defrag...


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 26, 2018)

miketx said:


> Black boxes?


All I see is way too much azz...


----------



## April (Apr 26, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> April said:
> 
> 
> > well, alrighty then....seems to have worked, for now.
> ...


I'm doing that now..


----------



## Muhammed (Apr 26, 2018)

Get an ad blocker.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Apr 26, 2018)

Muhammed said:


> Get an ad blocker.


Adblock Plus - Surf the web without annoying ads!


----------



## April (Apr 26, 2018)

Muhammed said:


> Get an ad blocker.


I have that...and it's enabled for this site. 
The problem seems to be only with any animated gifs...I can see the gifs posted, but for whatever reason, when I click onto a thread filled with them, my screen begins to fill with little black boxes that jump all over the screen...


----------



## miketx (Apr 26, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > April said:
> ...


If we defag will you disappear?


----------



## miketx (Apr 26, 2018)

April said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Get an ad blocker.
> ...


Check for a virus or malware. If it's all good then perhaps you need to update flash player.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Apr 26, 2018)

April said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Get an ad blocker.
> ...


(1) Click on "Start" bottom left-hand corner of your screen
(2) Click on "Control Panel"
(3) Click on "Network and Internet"
(4) Click on "Internet Options"
(5) Click the "Advance Tab" ( top right )
(6) Click the "Reset" button ( bottom right )

(1)  Run CCleaner
(2) Turn computer off and restart.
(3) Run CCleaner once more.

Your computer should operate fine now.

******** If you're still having issues, let me know. I can probably solve the issue from my desk.


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 26, 2018)

Open your camera and allow me access

Wont help your problem any, but might help mine!


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 26, 2018)

Thanks, that was awesome.

Think I'll have a smoke and take a nap now.


----------



## April (Apr 26, 2018)

Well, everything seems fine now...one scan found just close to 200 'problems'.. And my virus scan came back good and everything is updated. 

I shall now go click onto threads heavily populated with gifs.................just to be sure.


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 26, 2018)

April said:


> Well, everything seems fine now...one scan found just close to 200 'problems'.. And my virus scan came back good and everything is updated.
> 
> I shall now go click onto threads heavily populated with gifs.................just to be sure.



Go forth young woman, yea, go forth and share thy good spirit.

Man I could use a drink.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 26, 2018)

April said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Get an ad blocker.
> ...



There's a bit of lag when loading a gif or video-heavy thread, anyways.


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 26, 2018)

April said:


> well, alrighty then....seems to have worked, for now.
> 
> Thanks guys.


Hey, what happened?  My feed to Aprils bedroom just went dark???   WTH?


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 26, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> April said:
> 
> 
> > well, alrighty then....seems to have worked, for now.
> ...



I got tired of you watching us.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 26, 2018)

Oh! It's Thong Thursday! Man, where did I see that one..


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 26, 2018)

Sonny Clark said:


> April said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 26, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> April said:
> 
> 
> > Well, everything seems fine now...one scan found just close to 200 'problems'.. And my virus scan came back good and everything is updated.
> ...


Water got shut off for nonpayment?


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 26, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> April said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


Too many amps...


----------



## fncceo (Apr 26, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> The part that lets you see things.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 26, 2018)

April said:


> ...when you click onto a thread full of gifs and little black boxes start jumping all over the screen?
> 
> Is my 'puter about to take a crap?


It means you're using Chrome and it just updated.  Seems to be a common problem.  Disable hardware video acceleration in Chrome.  

How To Disable Hardware Acceleration


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 26, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > April said:
> ...



What business is of yours?

April, bring me a beer, and here's a $5. Buy yourself something nice!






Somthin reaaaaaal nice


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 26, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


At least a heatlamp burrito at the 7-11..


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 26, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Whoa, I said Nice, not fancy!


----------



## April (Apr 26, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> It means you're using Chrome and it just updated. Seems to be a common problem. Disable hardware video acceleration in Chrome.
> 
> How To Disable Hardware Acceleration


Yep, I know.. Chrome sucks...I do have FF and Opera, but I always end up back on Chrome...call me a glutton for punishment. 

Thanks for the link...I have it saved and will check into it.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 27, 2018)

April said:


> ...when you click onto a thread full of gifs and little black boxes start jumping all over the screen?
> 
> Is my 'puter about to take a crap?


I avoid those threads, such as about movies etc.

Too slow.

Often my ad blocker even freezes from them.


----------



## April (Apr 27, 2018)

My adblock did crash a few days ago...but all seems well for now..


----------



## April (Apr 27, 2018)

well, spoke too soon, I suppose...

Ringel05 wins...thank you.  Just disabled the thingymahjigg....I am sooo techtarded.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 27, 2018)

April said:


> well, spoke too soon, I suppose...
> 
> Ringel05 wins...thank you.  Just disabled the thingymahjigg....I am sooo techtarded.


Don't feel alone, the vast majority of computer users are techtarded..........


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 27, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> April said:
> 
> 
> > ...when you click onto a thread full of gifs and little black boxes start jumping all over the screen?
> ...


You should see what the ad blocker does to my Abacai.............


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 27, 2018)

April said:


> My adblock did crash a few days ago...but all seems well for now..


It is also OS's wanting to control content and what user function is selected like FlashPlayer...The porn  industry loves that driver..


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 27, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > April said:
> ...


Doesn't allow updates?


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 27, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> April said:
> 
> 
> > well, spoke too soon, I suppose...
> ...


Where's the "any" key?


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 27, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...


That's the problem, updates.........


----------



## miketx (Apr 27, 2018)

April said:


> well, spoke too soon, I suppose...
> 
> Ringel05 wins...thank you.  Just disabled the thingymahjigg....I am sooo techtarded.


Sometimes you jast have to go around disabling things to see if it works. Unfortunately you have times where you have to do that to cars also.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 27, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


What's really fascinating and really up there with genius mode is the super adblocker from Chrome doesn't allow updates from Chrome...


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 27, 2018)

miketx said:


> April said:
> 
> 
> > well, spoke too soon, I suppose...
> ...


I always disable the key functions while driving to see if the wheel locks like it is supposed to..


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 27, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Wouldn't know, don't use Chrome, no menu bar.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 27, 2018)

Does not one hand of a foreign worker on a visa not know what the other hand of an immigrant working on a  visa is doing?


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 27, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I've tried several..Sill better than MSDOS..


----------



## April (Apr 27, 2018)

I've got adblock plus enabled on Chrome for this site...it started all over again, and when I disabled the hardware accel, it worked like a charm.


----------



## miketx (Apr 27, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


I still have a PC that runs DOS.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 27, 2018)

I'm so old I've played with a WANG..


----------



## miketx (Apr 27, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> I'm so old I've played with a WANG..


Sulu's?


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 27, 2018)

miketx said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


A speed demon.. I do too but it collects dust..The guy that used to play solitaire on it died...That's all he ever used it for..At Tyson's warehouse we used IMikeVI  programs...But it was mostly a file:subfile set up....and that was '88-'92.


----------



## miketx (Apr 27, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


I still use it to run the automotive shop software i wrote in the 90's.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 27, 2018)

miketx said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > I'm so old I've played with a WANG..
> ...


No it was an Irish model....


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 27, 2018)

miketx said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


I was doing electronic engineering so we used FORTRAN.


----------



## miketx (Apr 27, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


I wrote this program using Power Basic.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 27, 2018)

miketx said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Holy shit(Pop poop)...

Have you coded your own game with Scratch?


----------



## April (Apr 27, 2018)

This is hawt...


----------



## miketx (Apr 27, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


No, Just business software. Just for fun I wrote one that took word used as phone numbers and translated it into numbers. Here is the code.

$COMPILE EXE

DEFINT a-z

clp$ = COMMAND$

IF RTRIM$(clp$) = "" THEN

  CLS

  PRINT

  PRINT "USAGE:"

  PRINT "PHONLTR + The letters or words comprising the phone number."

  PRINT "EXAMPLE: PHONLTR deliver"

  PRINT

  END

END IF




strlen% = LEN(clp$)

IF LEFT$(clp$,1) = "1" THEN clp$ = RIGHT$(clp$,strlen%-1)


FOR j% = 1 TO LEN(clp$)

letter$ = MID$(clp$,j%,1)

get_number letter$

NEXT


result$ = RTRIM$(result$)


SELECT CASE LEN(result$)

CASE 7

  result$ = LEFT$(result$,3)+"-"+RIGHT$(result$,4)

CASE 10

  result$ ="1-"+ LEFT$(result$,3)+"-"+MID$(result$,4,3)+"-"+RIGHT$(result$,4)

CASE ELSE

  FOR j% = 1 TO LEN(result$)

  t$ = MID$(result$,j%,1)

  IF j% <> LEN(result$) THEN

    target$ = target$+t$+"-"

  ELSE

    target$ = target$+t$

  END IF

  NEXT

  result$ = target$

  PRINT "The phone letters used generate a non-standard phone number length."

END SELECT


PRINT

PRINT "The number is ";result$

PRINT "--------------"+STRING$(LEN(result$),"-")


END


SUB get_number(letter$)


SHARED result$

letter$ = UCASE$(letter$)


SELECT CASE letter$

  CASE "-"

    EXIT SUB

  CASE "1","2","3","4","5","6","7","8","9","0"

    number$ = letter$

  CASE "A","B","C"

    number$ = "2"

  CASE "D","E","F"

    number$ = "3"

  CASE "G","H","I"

    number$ = "4"

  CASE "J","K","L"

    number$ = "5"

  CASE "M","N","O"

    number$ = "6"

  CASE "P","Q","R","S"

    number$ = "7"

  CASE "T","U","V"

    number$ = "8"

  CASE "W","X","Y","Z"

    number$ = "9"

  CASE ELSE

    number$ = number$

END SELECT

result$ = result$ + number$

EXIT SUB


END SUB


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 27, 2018)

April said:


> This is hawt...


Put it in the fridge..


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 27, 2018)

miketx said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Just use Excel..


----------



## miketx (Apr 27, 2018)

The automotive shop software took a while, as it contained somewhere around 40,000 lines of code.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 27, 2018)

miketx said:


> The automotive shop software took a while, as it contained somewhere around 40,000 lines of code.


I lay that many brick in six weeks.


----------



## April (Apr 27, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> April said:
> 
> 
> > This is hawt...
> ...


I don't wanna...


----------



## miketx (Apr 27, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > The automotive shop software took a while, as it contained somewhere around 40,000 lines of code.
> ...


Seeing how i had a full times job and kids....


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 27, 2018)

April said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > April said:
> ...


Then enjoy the heat..


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 27, 2018)

miketx said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


And no wife..


----------



## April (Apr 27, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Then enjoy the heat..


I am.


----------



## miketx (Apr 27, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


WTF are you talking about? I had and a wife and still do.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 27, 2018)

April said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Then enjoy the heat..
> ...


It will put hair on yer chest..


When they lay on top...


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 27, 2018)

miketx said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


But you always leave her out of descriptive narratives..


----------



## miketx (Apr 27, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


That's because she's Hispanic and doesn't speak English.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 27, 2018)

April said:


> well, spoke too soon, I suppose...
> 
> Ringel05 wins...thank you.  Just disabled the thingymahjigg....I am sooo techtarded.



I disagree. 

Many are more clueless than you. It was hardware acceleration.


----------



## April (Apr 27, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> April said:
> 
> 
> > well, spoke too soon, I suppose...
> ...


I know that now...


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 27, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > The automotive shop software took a while, as it contained somewhere around 40,000 lines of code.
> ...


I lay that many "brick" in a single night.......  With chocolate X-Lax..........


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 27, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Stop eating too much..


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 27, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Can't, I'm two quarts low as we speak.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 27, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I'll take a pounder of M&M's.


----------



## percysunshine (Apr 28, 2018)

.
I can't believe that April was 'hot' last night, and none of you computer geeks asked her for her phone number.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 28, 2018)

percysunshine said:


> .
> I can't believe that April was 'hot' last night, and none of you computer geeks asked her for her phone number.


When I say, use me, abuse me and make me feel cheap there are limits..........  Sorry April.


----------

